# Omega Ball Clocks



## Sageas (May 15, 2012)

Anyone know anything about these? Seen a few on eBay and they seem to go for peanuts compared with Omega watches.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think the ones on eBay are genuine Omega...


----------



## Sageas (May 15, 2012)

levon2807 said:


> I don't think the ones on eBay are genuine Omega...


Thought the prices were too good to be true. Never had a clock or pocket watch but at that price would have been tempted!


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd ask for a picture of the back (ie the movement) I'd suspect there's no Omega marks there


----------

